# Goldens Born in January 2013



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just starting a new thread in this new year as we will probably soon have people posting in here.


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Sophie *01/06/2013


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Our puppy was born 1/5/2013, his 5 week picture is my current avatar  can't wait to get him!


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

You get your pup one day before we get ours


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Benita said:


> You get your pup one day before we get ours


Aww sweet! I'm secretly hoping we can get him sooner but kinda scared too! :
We are trying to decide on a name, its so hard to pick!


----------



## Benita (Oct 12, 2011)

Awww I know! It took me forever to find the right one. In the end I gave my hubby a list and let him choose


----------



## thePITman (Feb 18, 2013)

Titan was born January 9, 2013.


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ours was born on Jan 30th. Looking forward to getting him sometime within the next 1.5 - 2 weeks. Leaning towards Charlie for a name, but that may still change


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Maxwell the Great--1/5/2013

Seems like the 5th was a popular whelping day. Full moon maybe?


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is our little Zoey. She was born 1/18/2013.


----------



## Kiatige (Mar 14, 2013)

Our Duke was a New Year's baby born 1/1/13. He came home to us on 2/27/13 and has brought lots of joy and energy to our home!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bonnie1990 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone!
Your puppies are all so cute! Here is the newest member of our family- Cooper, born on Jan 4, 2013


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy was born Jan. 5, 2013. He's really starting to live up to his name.







A moment of peace.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## --MJ-- (Feb 18, 2013)

Indie 15th jan 2013

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

My boy Deaglan born January 14.


----------



## Jayden (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi there, my gorgeous golden was born on 15/1/13, so he is 10 weeks today. We picked up him at roughly 7 and half weeks. Gah he could not be cuter. It's been great to see some pictures of the other puppies born in the same month. So very cute!!


----------



## --MJ-- (Feb 18, 2013)

Aw our pups have the same birthday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Tennyson said:


> My boy Deaglan born January 14.


Alright Tennyson, where are the photos?!?!?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

*I just realized this is our thread too *

I just saw this thread and realized that my Ellie is a January 2013 puppy too, YAY! Now I know who my comrades in arms are  Here is a photo from this week , she will be 10 weeks tomorrow. 

She is the most wonderful puppy I've ever had. I am hoping the potty training will click sometime soon, Mack came home at 12 weeks and had 3 accidents and boom, that was it. Done. I am hoping that if I can hang in there another month, Ellie will pick up pretty quickly too. It poured rain here over the weekend and we played in side the whole time. I gave her too much freedom I guess because there were several mistakes. Luckily it was all on hardwood floor. Hopefully this week I will do better 
Kristy


----------



## --MJ-- (Feb 18, 2013)

Kirsty Ellie is soooo cute! I love the colour of her cost she is gorgeous


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayden (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh haha they do too! That's so cute! I'll be sure to find you next year to wish Indie a happy birthday!


----------



## Bella&Sophie (Mar 24, 2013)

Sophie was born January 19. She is doing well. She is learning quickly because of my three year old Bella.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Hawkeye was born 1/5/13 too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

dogloverforlife said:


> Hawkeye was born 1/5/13 too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great name--Hawkeye. 

I'm digging all the 1/5's.


----------



## coopercannon (Mar 29, 2013)

My little Cannon was born 25th January. He is a smarty pants and as sweet as sweet can be!


----------



## Grace&Alessandra (Mar 9, 2013)

My puppy was born 1/4/2013


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I took Rowdy to the vet Saturday to get a new heartworm pill. I had to weigh him to figure out the dosage, and he is at 21 lbs now at 12 weeks. He weighed in at 15.5 lbs a couple of weeks ago. I haven't kept track of his measurements, but I'm pretty sure that he is nearly twice as big as he was the last vet visit.


----------



## --MJ-- (Feb 18, 2013)

They grow so fast don't they. Indie was 11lbs last week at 10 weeks but she was a bit underweight cos she had been a little poorly when I got her. Seems to have grew so much in the month I've had her! We go for a weight check in a few weeks so I will b interested to see how she's grew 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Weighed Maxwell last night, 23.2lbs at 12.5 weeks. I swear he got bigger from when I left for work to when I came home!


----------



## Grace&Alessandra (Mar 9, 2013)

*Photo*



Grace&Alessandra said:


> My puppy was born 1/4/2013


Here is a photo of her at 12 weeks old.


----------



## sierrabailey (Jan 10, 2013)

Harper was born 1-1-2013. She is doing good with potty training. Only 2 pee accidents in last 4 weeks. Last one was little over week ago. Now if only I could get her to stop nipping us and chewing everything.


----------



## Dwiggins (Feb 11, 2013)

*How are all the golden babies??*

I would be thrilled if all of u would post a quick reply to tell:

Weight?
Food?
House broken?
Sleep patterns?
Problems w/ leash?
Problems w/ biting/nipping?
General problems?

Kenzi was born dec. 30 2012 so she's very close in age to urs. She's now 14 weeks.
A whopping 20 pds! (Yea, she's a little girl)
Innova LBP
Great most of time..a couple accidents per week
Bites & pulls leash but getting better
Sleeps 10+hrs @ nite. From 9-7
Just LOVES biting! Her favorite past time...lol
High energy to the point..some days I just can't deal...but oh how I love her!,,


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy is just over 13 weeks. 
Saturday at the vet he weighed 22.8 lbs
He seems to be pretty well potty trained. He's wet in the house once in the last few weeks. When I take him to my mom's he gets knocked off his routine and has a few accidents at her house.
He sleeps from whenever I put him in the crate until about 7 am.
I'm feeding him Diamond Large Breed Puppy which is what the breeder had him on.He's eating about 3 cups a day - 3 meals.
He does great on the leash, and is getting pretty good at healing and sitting when I stop. I haven't been able to get him to do a walking sit or down yet though.
He definitely loves to bite, but he knows what no means and temporarily stops when you tell him to.
He is also part sheep and loves to rip chunks of grass out of the ground.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Dwiggins said:


> I would be thrilled if all of u would post a quick reply to tell:
> 
> Weight?
> Food?
> ...


We were at 23.2 lbs at 12 weeks. 
TOTW Pacific Stream Puppy
1-2 potty accidents a week, usually when I'm not around to take him out. 
Sleeps 10p-7a, 9 hours. 
Actually does very well on leash, although we need to work on heeling. 
Biting seems to only be a problem when he gets over excited. He is actually quite gentle with the kids. 
General problems: too darn cute for his own good?


----------



## --MJ-- (Feb 18, 2013)

Dwiggins said:


> I would be thrilled if all of u would post a quick reply to tell:
> 
> Weight?not had her weighed in a few weeks but was only 5.3kg at 10weeks(she's 12 weeks now and she was a bit underweight last time as she had been a bit poorly at around 8weeks)
> Food? James wellbeloved
> ...


----------



## Dwiggins (Feb 11, 2013)

Hilarious Texas...part-sheep!,, that's a good one!,, mine too


----------



## --MJ-- (Feb 18, 2013)

Yip indie too, my neighbour asked if we had been out cutting the grass. I was like nope that will be the dog ha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bonnie1990 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dwiggins said:


> I would be thrilled if all of u would post a quick reply to tell:
> 
> Weight?
> Food?
> ...


Great questions! I've been wondering the same things.

Weight: Cooper weighed 22lbs at his 12 week check-up

Food: He eats Solid Gold Wolf Cub LBP, 1 cup, 3 x day (total 3 cups per day)

House broken: Yes, doing great. He has only had 3 indoor accidents total, and the last was 3 weeks ago. (knock on wood!)

Sleep: Longest sleep stretch is from 11pm-6am (7 hours), with many naps throughout the day and night (Wow- some of you have really good sleepers!)

Leash problems: Yes. He pulls and runs in front of us. We are in a puppy class and we're practicing handing him treats whenever he is close to our side.

Biting/nipping: Yes, our biggest problem right now. This is what our teacher said to do: Whenever he starts to bite, say No or Ouch!, then get up, turn around and ignore for him 10 seconds, then go back to playing as if nothing happened. It seems to be working, as he's biting less and less every day.

General problems: He eats everything! We really have to watch him, because he eats rocks, bark, sticks, leaves, snails (yuck!), and he even ate a live bee the other day! I had such a scare, and we had to watch him to see if he had an allergic reaction, which fortunately he did not. So now we are really working on "Leave it!" and "Drop it!"

Otherwise, he is a complete sweetheart, who loves to cuddle and sit on our laps. We love him so much!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

bonnie1990 said:


> General problems: He eats everything! We really have to watch him, because he eats rocks, bark, sticks, leaves, snails (yuck!), and he even ate a live bee the other day! I had such a scare, and we had to watch him to see if he had an allergic reaction, which fortunately he did not. So now we are really working on "Leave it!" and "Drop it!"


One of the more experienced members on here (Dallas Gold) has a pup just like this (Yogi). She taught him "Trade" where she would exchange whatever contraband he had in his mouth for a treat. It seemed to work well for them.


----------



## bonnie1990 (Feb 2, 2013)

drofen said:


> One of the more experienced members on here (Dallas Gold) has a pup just like this (Yogi). She taught him "Trade" where she would exchange whatever contraband he had in his mouth for a treat. It seemed to work well for them.


Thanks! Yes, we've practicing "drop it" with treats and lots of praise. He seems to be letting go of things a little bit better, but we still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## mairaphoto (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so happy I found this thread! My puppy Astro was born on the 26th January and is turning 11 weeks tomorrow!!! It will be good to keep in touch with y'all and check the development of our babies and exchange tips and information 

*Weight?* Almost 10kgs (22 pounds)
*Food?* Dry food (the same our breeder gives to all her dogs, swedish brand Bozita Robur for adults) mixed with water 3x a day (8h, 16h and 20h)... He eats around 7dl dry food per day (like 3 cups) plus one cup of sour milk+one egg (only the yellow part)+one slice of hard bread at 12h.
*House broken?* Working on it! He only does his poop outside and will hold it if necessary (he does it 3x a day even if he eats 4x... he always skips the 4pm one!). At night things have been improving quickly and initially we needed to go out 3x a time, but now we only go once (which is great because we are still buried under snow here in Sweden). We take him out immediately before bed at 22:30 and then at 2:30 and then he only goes again at 7:00  During the day we have some accidents inside 
*Sleep patterns?* When he came home at 8 weeks he used to sleep 19-20 hours. Now he is turning 11 weeks and sleeps around 14 hours. He sleeps the whole night, from 22h to 7h.
*Problems w/ leash?* He loves when we put his collar, and doesn't mind dragging his leash around. Indoors he is walking really well, but outdoors it is absolutely impossible to take 3 steps before he stops to smell everything, eat grass, chase some leaves, watch every car or person passing, not to mention the running... Things are progressing 
*Problems w/ biting/nipping?* Oh yeah, he bites A LOT. Bites our feet, our hands, arms, jackets, pants, shoes... We are teaching him the commando "release" and it is working!
*General problems?* Well, he still ignores us when we are outdoors and only comes when he wants; he doesn't know what "no" means - the "no" training goes remarkably well, putting treats or toys in front of him and saying no, but in the real-life situations, he just ignores us... he started humping on us at week 9 but now he stopped! He loses concentration/focus too fast... well, I'm sure all of his problems are actually our fault since this is our first dog! Starting puppy school in 3 weeks and hoping it will operate wonders!

Here is a video I made one week before we got him from the kennel  him and his brothers were 7 weeks. https://vimeo.com/63317407

8 weeks:

















9 weeks:









10 weeks:


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Man, my heart went so soft looking at all the puppy pics it's the consistancy of overcooked spaghetti noodles LOL

Just beautiful!!  Congrats to every one of you on the amazing amount of love moving in or already moved into your lives.


> "*May I tell you a wonderful truth about your dog? .... You have been given stewardship of what you in your faith might call a holy soul *- Author Dean Koontz, golden lover, in his book "A Big Little Life"


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Our little Zoey is 12 weeks this week. We started puppy class a few days ago and it went great! Another golden boy and Zoey were the stars of the class!

*Weight:* Not sure, but 2 weeks ago she was already 19lbs.
*Food:* Shes eating 1 cup 3x a day
*House Broken:* She does really well and has only had one accident in the last few weeks. She does good in her kennel for about 5-6 hours at a stretch. 
*Problems w/Leash: *She does really well if its just me, but If my wife and daughter are along she gets too distracted and pulls a lot. 
*Biting/Nipping: *Once again, she does really well with me, but my wife has issues with her biting and nipping her. Work in progress.
*General Problems: *Up until very recently she was very whiny. She seems to be out growing that. She scarfs her food up like she never gets to eat. She gets so excited when its time to eat she spins in circles until you put the food in her bowl. 
*Good things:* She has done pretty well as far as not chewing things we dont want her to to this point. She is very treat motivated so that makes it easy to teach her things. She's super loving, and of course shes cute!


----------



## Carolina Clover (Apr 12, 2013)

*So happy to meet you all!*

Our pup Clover, was born on January 9th. She is so sweet, and also difficult at times. When she is sweet she is a ball of fluff. When she gets fired up, my kids say she is being a "fiery dragon." We are working on that, but have not found any great method to curb it yet. If we turn our back, she just gets more crazy, jumping and biting our legs, or shaking our pantlegs. I am hoping that we'll eventually find something that makes sense to her, or that our patience will payoff! 

She just had her 12 week appointment too (was a bit late as we were on vacation). She weighed 24 pounds! Wow, but she is very lean. 

She is great at "tricks," like sit, down, belly-up. She is less interested in performing tricks or being obedient when she is a fiery dragon! 

She spends quite a bit of time sleeping during the day --- maybe up for 1 - 1.5 hours, sleep for 2. At night, we typically get her up for one last potty before we go to bed around 10 pm and she sleeps until around 7 am in her crate. She will go in her crate, but she definitely doesn't love it yet. Do all of your pups go in there willingly to hang out? 

As far as potty training is concerned, we thought we were set --- she had had no accidents for about 3 weeks, and we stopped being vigilant. Then, a visitor came, and she ran around and was so excited and then next thing I know there is a puddle of pee.... so, I think we just need to remember this is still very new to her and we still need to really watch even though she is doing well, new circumstances are accident opportunities.

One of my biggest concerns is she has no opportunity to play with other puppies. I found a friend to play with (older) and he has no interest in playing with her, he chases a ball and she chases him, biting his ear and "playing." Do you all have lots of puppy playtime with your pups, or do you have multiple dogs, so that is not a concern? 

Looking forward to these cuties growing up together and to the great information exchange available on here! -Rachel


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Carolina Clover said:


> Our pup Clover, was born on January 9th. She is so sweet, and also difficult at times. When she is sweet she is a ball of fluff. When she gets fired up, my kids say she is being a "fiery dragon." We are working on that, but have not found any great method to curb it yet. If we turn our back, she just gets more crazy, jumping and biting our legs, or shaking our pantlegs. I am hoping that we'll eventually find something that makes sense to her, or that our patience will payoff!
> 
> She just had her 12 week appointment too (was a bit late as we were on vacation). She weighed 24 pounds! Wow, but she is very lean.
> 
> ...


Sounds very familiar to Zoey. She was doing very well potty training until this weekend. Yesterday she was outside playing for at least an hour and finally wanted to come back in. Within a few minutes she went potty on the kitchen floor. Frustrating, but I think some of the problem is that she has been doing so well that we have been letting her out to go on her own sometimes. Probably a mistake because she still needs that positive reinforcement that she is going where we want her to.

As far as the kennel, Zoey goes in at times but doesn't sleep much in there now unless we put her in. She willingly walks in when you tell her to "go to bed" and she doesn't come bolting out the second you open the door. She seems to like it but I wouldn't say loves it. 

On a side note our Zoey had a brush with a very potentially bad thing yesterday that was totally our fault. I was waxing my truck on the driveway and my wife came out with Zoey unleashed. I should have told her right away to either get a leash on her or get her back outside, but I didn't. We live on a very quiet street. But just as a car is starting to come down the street our neighbor from across the street comes outside. Of course, being a Golden she wants to greet everyone and bolts towards the street. I managed to get my foot in her way enough that she needed to redirect herself. Then i was able to reach down and put my hand barely on the front of her chest to stop her running full speed. I was thankfully able to stop her because she would have run right out in front of the car. . My wife and I both felt terrible, but at least she wasn't hurt.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

GPHusker said:


> On a side note our Zoey had a brush with a very potentially bad thing yesterday that was totally our fault. I was waxing my truck on the driveway and my wife came out with Zoey unleashed. I should have told her right away to either get a leash on her or get her back outside, but I didn't. We live on a very quiet street. But just as a car is starting to come down the street our neighbor from across the street comes outside. Of course, being a Golden she wants to greet everyone and bolts towards the street. I managed to get my foot in her way enough that she needed to redirect herself. Then i was able to reach down and put my hand barely on the front of her chest to stop her running full speed. I was thankfully able to stop her because she would have run right out in front of the car. . My wife and I both felt terrible, but at least she wasn't hurt.


I had a similar brush with Maxwell. We were headed to my wife's family house, and when we got there I got Max out of the car and set him down. He loves going over there because they have a Great Dane pup and Dachshund--normally he bolts for their front door ready to play. 

Not this time.

He instead headed out into the street, with a car coming. Thankfully they had plenty of time to stop and were very friendly. I felt horrible however.


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

My "Chevy" was born Jan 26th. She really has come out of her shell. Full of energy now and teething like no tomorrow! She is 99% potty trained. Been working on commands, she will sit, down, up, high five, and fetch. Now we are working on heel! She learns fast if i can keep her attention from biting.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Talked to our breeder today and she seemed to think that our little girl Zoey is a little light. Shes 21lbs and is 13 weeks as of yesterday. What does everyone think?


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Perhaps. And really, your breeder would know best. 

Maxwell is 26.3 at 14 weeks. But he is big boned.


----------



## sierrabailey (Jan 10, 2013)

Harper just got back from Last series of puppy vaccinations. She is 15 weeks old and weighted 26 pounds. She is doing pretty good. She ate a toad she found on back patio last night. So gross. At least poison ones are not usually found in this area. She just had 4th parvo shot. How many did your pups get?


----------



## Carolina Clover (Apr 12, 2013)

sierrabailey said:


> Harper just got back from Last series of puppy vaccinations. She is 15 weeks old and weighted 26 pounds. She is doing pretty good. She ate a toad she found on back patio last night. So gross. At least poison ones are not usually found in this area. She just had 4th parvo shot. How many did your pups get?


Sierra.... too funny! Like your toad story... I was watering flowers the other day and saw one... Clover's snout was about 6 inches away, but it was very still and she didn't see it, phew, or I'm sure I'd have a similar story! She finds all sprts of "treasures" though. The yuckier the better. Looks like several of us are neighbors too... I think Dwiggins' name says Salisbury, NC. I live in Davidson.... small world for sure.

Well, better go check what this puppy is eating now.....


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

We had our second week of puppy class last night. So glad we signed up, its so fun! Zoey has a blast. There were many more puppies there last night which is good. Nice to see Zoey socialize with all the other puppies. The other golden (a boy same age as Zoey) and Zoey were both the stars of the class again. They were both so good the instructer even mentioned to the class that if they hadn't noticed that goldens are very smart. It's so funny how they both find each other. They are best friends. The good thing is that the owners live very close to us so we are going to set up some puppy play dates to get them some more social time. 

Zoey has been very good with the exception of being very whiny the past couple days in her crate at night. I posted about this in another thread. I am so confused by this because she has loved her crate. 

Still somewhat confused by the comment my breeder made that Zoey seems small and she was slightly concerned. She is easily 2-3lbs more than the male at our class who is the same age. She is the biggest puppy at our class by far and she is only 13 weeks. Made me feel like I was really failing her .


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Did your breeder put hands on Zoey? Or was this comment by phone or email?


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

What weight is she at 13 weeks?


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

drofen said:


> Did your breeder put hands on Zoey? Or was this comment by phone or email?


She only saw the picture below of her. The breeder kept a female out of the same litter and commented how much bigger hers is. Hers was the largest of the littler when I saw them. She was 21lbs at 13 weeks. Shes not skin and bones. You can feel her ribs, but not see them. She has a waist but its not dramatic.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

GPHusker said:


> She only saw the picture below of her. The breeder kept a female out of the same litter and commented how much bigger hers is. Hers was the largest of the littler when I saw them. She was 21lbs at 13 weeks. Shes not skin and bones. You can feel her ribs, but not see them. She has a waist but its not dramatic.


I would say that if anything she's being fooled by camera perspective. She looks great to me, and what you're describing sounds perfect for body composition. 

You're not failing her at all.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Heard back from my breeder again today. Her female which was the biggest of the litter is now 30lbs. Zoey weighed 24lbs today. I know the picture doesnt show it very well but Zoey does have larger bone structure so she may be slightly light. She was sick with some stomach issues for about a week when she was 9 weeks old. I think that may have something to do with it. Sorry if I sound like I am obsessing with the weight, but I want to make sure I am doing the right thing. Zoey did come from very good blood lines with all their certifications. Our breeder told me that whenever she has taken one of her dogs to any training that her dog was always the biggest golden when they were all the same age. Most of the dogs around this area come from back yard breeders or puppy mills so she told me to make sure I am not comparing Apples to Oranges. Bottom line, Zoey is happy. Shes not Mal-nourished, and shes not obese, shes somewhere in the middle in my opinion.

Here are Zoeys parents. They don't look like oversize dogs to me.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

GPHusker said:


> Heard back from my breeder again today. Her female which was the biggest of the litter is now 30lbs. Zoey weighed 24lbs today. I know the picture doesnt show it very well but Zoey does have larger bone structure so she may be slightly light. She was sick with some stomach issues for about a week when she was 9 weeks old. I think that may have something to do with it. Sorry if I sound like I am obsessing with the weight, but I want to make sure I am doing the right thing. Zoey did come from very good blood lines with all their certifications. Our breeder told me that whenever she has taken one of her dogs to any training that her dog was always the biggest golden when they were all the same age. Most of the dogs around this area come from back yard breeders or puppy mills so she told me to make sure I am not comparing Apples to Oranges. Bottom line, Zoey is happy. Shes not Mal-nourished, and shes not obese, shes somewhere in the middle in my opinion.
> 
> Here are Zoeys parents. They don't look like oversize dogs to me.


I think you're fine. 30 lbs!? That's too heavy in my opinion, and evidence of growing too quickly which has been proven to lead to bone and joint issues. They were born 1/18, right? So they're two weeks behind Maxwell. Maxwell was 26.4 last Saturday. And believe me, I know about the big boned thing. Maxwell's paws are huge, we get comments every time someone meets him. But his daddy was large framed too though. I'll attach a picture of him. 

Bottom line, she is doing just fine, and you're doing a great job!


----------



## mairaphoto (Apr 1, 2013)

Took Astro to the vet yesterday, 2nd round of vaccinations and in 2 weeks more he can meet all the dogs in the world (well, not all, only the good smelling and good looking ones!).

He turns 12 weeks tomorrow, weighing 11 kgs  it seems things are getting into a rhythm now, he seems more independent, crying less, less scared... i can go to my home office and work as much as i want and he will play alone or sleep... walking on the leash is still a big challenge. I noticed if the leash is too short he tries to drag; if I give him lots of line, he gets more normal... if he should be walking by my side, he tries to run instead.

How are you guys doing with the leash training?


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

mairaphoto said:


> Took Astro to the vet yesterday, 2nd round of vaccinations and in 2 weeks more he can meet all the dogs in the world (well, not all, only the good smelling and good looking ones!).
> 
> He turns 12 weeks tomorrow, weighing 11 kgs  it seems things are getting into a rhythm now, he seems more independent, crying less, less scared... i can go to my home office and work as much as i want and he will play alone or sleep... walking on the leash is still a big challenge. I noticed if the leash is too short he tries to drag; if I give him lots of line, he gets more normal... if he should be walking by my side, he tries to run instead.
> 
> How are you guys doing with the leash training?


I have been working on leash training for a few weeks. This week in puppy class they had us doing loose leash in the "heeling" position. Zoey does great when she is not distracted. She makes you think shes been doing it for years. BUT if something catches her eye she still wants to run for it. If my wife and daughter for for walks with us they either need to be behind us or beside us because if they are anywhere in front of Zoey she pulls badly. One on one, great. Just takes lots of practice.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

I took Zoey out to my parents yesterday to play with their 2 year old German Shepard to get her more socialized. She did great, and the the GS is a very timid dog for a GS so not quite the anxiety I would have towards other GS. Then when I got home my Brother in law and his family brought their 6 month old dog over to play. Zoey was exausted! But it was a great day for her being around many people and other animals. 

We have been having some potty training regressions. She was doing very well. She would head to the door when she needed to go out and whine. We were crating her at night and that was going well until last week when she started whining all night with short breaks when in her crate. So for the sake of a good nights sleep we let her sleep in the kitchen which is baby gated. This is her normal area until we can trust her a little more around the rest of the house. She did fine for the first couple days. The past few however she has been going potty in the middle of the night on the floor. Its a large volume so I know she's holding it, but she's not crying or whining to be let out. I am doing a good job of cleaning up her messes using natures miracle to make sure she doesn't think its a potty spot. My gut tells me we need to reintroduce the crate at night again and give it another go. Anyone else having any of these issues? I am open to suggestions.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

We have been doing the crate at night and its been great! The only time Zoey whines is when my 6 month old daughter wakes up in the middle of the night and we are up with her. Last night they both slept through the night perfectly (daughter had been teething). Still don't totally trust her in the living room or carpeted areas for long. Baby steps.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Maxwell does the same--if there's any activity outside his crate at night he whines and fusses. His crate is in the living room and we try not to go out there at all after he's been put to bed. I wish he wasn't that way.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

drofen said:


> Maxwell does the same--if there's any activity outside his crate at night he whines and fusses. His crate is in the living room and we try not to go out there at all after he's been put to bed. I wish he wasn't that way.


My last golden Jake whined for 5 mins the first night we got him, and after that I never heard him cry or whine once in the 12 years we had him. Zoey whines daily about various things. Maybe its a female thing . All kidding aside its really taken some getting used to. 

She does good with her training in spurts when you have her attention. For example, on walks she heels for at least the first half. Then on the way home I constantly have to stop to keep her from pulling. I assume some of this is shes tired and ready to go home. Every day is an adventure.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh!! I forgot about this thread!! 
We got our Bruno in early March....it's been super busy around my house training him and integrating him with my 2yo and 5yo 

He is a great dog! Potty training is going awesome, he hasn't started formal obedience training but we have taught him sit, working on down and heel. He learned to play fetch at about 10 weeks old. 

More to tell....gonna read thru the whole thread and catch up and learn everyone :wavey:


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

We had our 4th week of puppy class last night. It's crazy seeing all the dogs and how fast they are growing. Zoey did really well! When you can get her attention she does everything you would want her to do. Thats the trick though, getting her attention . 

She has sit, and lay down pretty much 100%. Her recall was excellent last night, but we have a struggle at home sometimes. She was recalling from at least halfway across the training area over and over again. She is doing better every day with "leave it". I really noticed this week that when in class she is in tune to training, although she still wants to play with other puppies. But she gets things quicker than at home. 

We have her vet appt. today so I am curious how much she weighs. I'm guessing close to 30lbs. (She ended up weighing 28lbs)

Everyone else having good sucess in the training area?


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy went for his last round of shots last Saturday. At 16 weeks he weighed 30.8 lbs. We went to the dog park today for the first time, and he had a blast. It wore him out, and he's actually napping right now. I haven't been able to do classes with him yet due to travel, but he's good at down, sit, leave-it and recall. We're working on roll-over now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anneross (May 1, 2013)

Hi! Our Lexie was born jan 31. 2013. I can relate with all I have read. Chewing, biting still an issue especially with quick movements of our 5 yr old. Some days I think it's better, others not so much. That bitter stuff doesn't effect her. She ignores the taste and continues on!!! 
Potty training is not totally successful but making great strides. Okay all nite in crate...continue to time the 30-45 minute intervals of going out. Actually. I am getting trained to know about when its time! Weather is getting better and she loves to be out...we all do.
She is growing so fast, although I see those huge paws and know we have a long way to go! I love this whole process, knowing that week by week things are changing so fast. We are seeing the fun in each stage of development.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Maxwell was 31.1 today at the vet. 16.5 weeks. 

We haven't been to puppy class yet. We can't find a class that works with our schedule with the trainer we want to use. Trying not to stress about it, but we probably need to be casting a wider net looking for a good class and trainer. 

He is learning though. Sit, drop it, down. We have those down pretty well. He has to sit motionless until his food bowl is completely on the floor or it gets picked back up until he does. 

How many calories per day are y'all feeding?


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

drofen said:


> Maxwell was 31.1 today at the vet. 16.5 weeks.
> 
> We haven't been to puppy class yet. We can't find a class that works with our schedule with the trainer we want to use. Trying not to stress about it, but we probably need to be casting a wider net looking for a good class and trainer.
> 
> ...


I am not sure on calories, but I am feeding Zoey 1 1/2 cups 3x a day of purina puppy chow only because thats what our breeder was feeding her.


----------



## mairaphoto (Apr 1, 2013)

We started puppy class yesterday, but the first lesson was theory for humans only, so Astro stayed home with his "grandma". Next Sunday we start for real!

He is now 14 kgs (30 pounds) and eats 3 cups of kibble per day (swedish food, Bozita Robur Maintenance 27/15), plus one cup of sour milk and hard bread (and one egg yolk 3x a week). Favourite treats are carrots and swedish meatballs, but we recently discovered his passion for liver treats too...

Photos coming soon


----------



## bonnie1990 (Feb 2, 2013)

drofen said:


> Maxwell was 31.1 today at the vet. 16.5 weeks.
> 
> How many calories per day are y'all feeding?


Cooper is 17 weeks old and just had his 4th and last set of DAPP shots today. He weighed 33.2 lbs. He's going to get his rabies shot in 3 weeks. 

We switched to Fromm's Large Breed Puppy food, and now he's getting 4 cups a day (3 x 3 1/3), which is about 1560 cal. 

Cooper graduated from his puppy class (yay!), and I'm looking for another class because he still has a long way to go. Our biggest issue is biting. He has a few times a day when he gets overly excited and he starts to attack us, and now that he's bigger he's a lot harder to handle. 

Most of the time, though, he's very sweet and a big cuddle bug.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are a couple pics I took of Zoey last weekend. She has been doing so well lately! She was 15 weeks last Friday.



Future partners in crime!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

She such a sweet pup. Growing up fast!


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Chevy caught by security cam catching air


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

It must be the weather finally getting warmer or something, but Zoey had been so full of energy the past 2 days! Zoeys other golden friend at puppy class has been the same way according to his owner. 

I am not sure if I posted in this thread or not about an incident at puppy class, but we had another last night. To the instructors credit I think she handled this one very well. A german shepard and a beagle began fighting and of course what does Zoey do but run over there to see what all the hub bub was about :doh:. She wasn't involved at all but it really shows her personality. I think she has some alpha female in her but also doesn't want anthing going on where she's not the center of attention. The instructor spent the next 5-10 minutes working with both dogs to get that straightened out.

Zoey did well at puppy class when I could keep her attention. At times getting her attention is a chore. When I have her attention she generally does everything asked of her.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Jennifer
I love Cooper's sweet face.
Congrats to him on graduating puppy class

Barbara


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Last night was our final night of puppy class and Zoey graduated! She has really taken a turn this past week for the better. She has been a really good puppy up to this point anyway but she just really is starting to seem to "get it" as far as training etc.

One of the trainers at class suggested Zoey and another Golden in class should do obidience competitions or work towards it because of how good they both have been. Not sure about that because of the time commitment but we will see. I am content at this point to just have a well rounded well behaved puppy (dog). I am considering having her do the next obidience class anyway just as a mental stimulant for her. 

We have gone about 2 weeks now without any potty accidents at all (finally). I was worried last night when she went to bed because she drank more water than I would like, but she was sleeping hard when I went to bed so I let her be. I woke up to go to work this morning and she greeted me and immediately went right over to the door. She must have had to go bad because she went a very long time, so this is excellent!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samson our pup is 4.5 months now. Weighing in at just about 34 pounds. Hes lost almost all front puppy teeth and adult teeth are all there looking pretty waiting for space 
He is teething like mad obviously and therefore a true landshark right now! 

We just graduated from puppy classes and in 2 weeks start our next school, i think we are more excited then him lol

Just curious on other peoples puppy that are around his age, how big they are and what they are up to:wave:

Ive posted a picture at 9 weeks when we got him and few from this past week, i think hes going to be a handsome boy


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy weighs 40 lbs. He started swimming about 3 weeks ago and seems to love it. I haven't been able to take him to any classes because I travel a lot, so I've been teaching him myself and socialising at the dog park. He pretty much has all the basics down. The one thing that still needs work is jumping up on people to greet them. I think he still has all of his puppy teeth. He chews a lot but has been really good at confining himself to his toys. Also, I'm working on a project in west Texas which is about an 8 hour drive for me. I drive so that I can bring Rowdy along. I put the top down on the convertible (when it's not too hot) and he sits still and does great for the whole 8 hours (luckily I have a convertible because the amount of dog hair he leaves behind could stuff a pillow). 








He's still pretty fluffy, but more and more adult coat seems to be creeping in. I'm curious to see how his coloring will end up. Mom was very light blond and dad was more traditional middle range blond.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

We're teething here too. He's lost all the little teeth between his canines, and they've come in already. His bottom canines came out two days ago, and his adult teeth are poking through--that was the first time I've noticed any blood associated with losing his teeth. The top canines are still baby teeth, but I can tell his gums are super swollen. They will be coming out soon I bet.

Not sure what he weighs, was planning on weighing him on the 5th when he's officially 5 months.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Alright Tennyson, where are the photos?!?!?


As requested:
This was the night before I picked him up. His Mother, Piper looks so sad.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Haven't updated in awhile. Zoey is doing great! She has gotten most of her adult teeth already. Her lower canines were poking through yesterday! It's amazing how fast they come in when they start as compared to a human. 

Zoey has quite the personality. She loves to snuggle and is very drawn to our 7 month old baby girl. If she see's her and she hasn't gotten a chance to greet her properly she isn't happy until she can. 

One thing I noticed about Zoey compared to our previous male is that she is way more protective of the property than Jake ever was. If she hears something on the other side of our bushes (our neighbor) or the gate she barks. Jake never did that. We do have some neighbor dogs who don't get much attention and therefore bark quite a bit but Zoey just sits and looks at them and doesn't join in, which is great. 

I wish I had some current pictures but we have been getting our home ready to sell and in the process of moving so we have been extremely busy. We haven't been able to spend as much time as I would like working and training Zoey more but I always make some Zoey time several times every day to spend with just her in the middle of the chaos. Hopefully it will be over soon and we can get back to more of a normal routine.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Doing really well here too. All puppy teeth are gone. The top canines were a booger. They were so loose, and they were clearly bothering him--he hardly ate which is _very_ uncharacteristic for him. I finally just grabbed a tissue and tugged them out. A little bit of blood with those too. But he was so grateful he just laid his head in my lap afterwards and sighed. And then feeding was much better.

He weighs 42 lbs, and has nearly all his adult coat. He's got areas of his ruff that still feel like puppy fur, but that may just be the type of hair he's going to have there.

Behavior-wise he's a good pup. For me anyway. My wife and kids have kind of lost interest in working with him, but then complain when he acts up to get their attention. I'm having a hard time with it because they immediately look to me as responsible for his bad behavior. He can get overexcited when playing at times, but he's usually willing to take a short rest/time out before resuming play. 

So essentially the "honeymoon" phase has worn off a bit, but boy do I love this pup even more now I think. I can't imagine life without him.


----------



## chandan (Jun 9, 2013)

*snoopy*

my pup snoop's b'day is n 20/1/13..


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Took Zoey in for her final distemper booster yesterday. Everything is looking good health wise. All her puppy teeth are now gone. She weighed 44.5 lbs. She has really filled out the last couple weeks. The vet commented on how muscular she felt. He also said she is going to be a big girl. Next vet appt. will be to get her spayed, which we are planning on waiting a couple months yet per our breeders instructions. 

Haven't seen too much in this thread from others, how are everyone else's fur babies doing?


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy is doing great. He is about 5.5 Months (I put the wrong Birth date in the counter below and am too lazy to fix it) and weighs about 45 lbs. I found a pond near the dog park in Midland, TX where he can do some swimming. He swims a lot faster than just a month ago when he started. He is still teething. He scares people at the dog park sometimes because their dogs get blood all over them. 

I live near Houston, but I come to Midland (about an 8 hour drive) a week or two out of the month, where I have an apartment. Rowdy is great at riding in the car now that he's had lots of practice. I let Rowdy sleep on the bed at night instead of putting him in the crate, and he does great. 

So, I figured, _Hey I'll just confine him to the bedroom during the day instead of crating him. I think that he can handle it._

Well, I came home at lunch to take him out and.......

The bed was covered in poop. So, I'm thinking that he isn't quite ready for that much freedom when he's on his own. On the bright side.....New Sheets!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samson is almost completly puppy tooth free. Just waiting in the canines now...they are taking a while!
He just started his second class in beginner classes  and hes ahead of everyone! Very proud, it pays off to train at home lol
He is only 35 pounds at almost 5 months. Not sure if we are just waiting on a growth spurt, or if hes growing slowely. He isnt fat or thin but i think his hip bones stick out a bit to much....he does have good muscle tone comming now though. 
We are loving him like crazy, cant imagine our house without the little land shark!


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

texasx96 said:


> Rowdy is doing great. He is about 5.5 Months (I put the wrong Birth date in the counter below and am too lazy to fix it) and weighs about 45 lbs. I found a pond near the dog park in Midland, TX where he can do some swimming. He swims a lot faster than just a month ago when he started. He is still teething. He scares people at the dog park sometimes because their dogs get blood all over them.
> 
> I live near Houston, but I come to Midland (about an 8 hour drive) a week or two out of the month, where I have an apartment. Rowdy is great at riding in the car now that he's had lots of practice. I let Rowdy sleep on the bed at night instead of putting him in the crate, and he does great.
> 
> ...


OMG! That sounds nasty. I don't think I trust Zoey that much yet either. The past several days we have been leaving her outside during the day because we are selling our house and have had showings. Feel bad, but she really loves outside and nobody is home anyway.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Emz said:


> Samson is almost completly puppy tooth free. Just waiting in the canines now...they are taking a while!
> He just started his second class in beginner classes  and hes ahead of everyone! Very proud, it pays off to train at home lol
> He is only 35 pounds at almost 5 months. Not sure if we are just waiting on a growth spurt, or if hes growing slowely. He isnt fat or thin but i think his hip bones stick out a bit to much....he does have good muscle tone comming now though.
> We are loving him like crazy, cant imagine our house without the little land shark!


Zoey seemed very skinny until a couple weeks ago and she has really started to build muscle and filling out. I am not sure if she will get that lanky awkward stage or not. She seems to be developing more muscle faster than my last golden male.


----------



## bonnie1990 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi all,
Nice to hear how the other January pups are doing! Cooper was 5 months old last time we were at the vet, and he weighed 45 lbs. He's tall and he looks quite slim. For the last month or so, his fur seemed very short- he looked more like a yellow lab than a golden. Just this week, though, his fur looks longer and he has noticeable feathering on his tail and back of his legs. 

He's had 2 bouts of diarrhea in the last 2 months, which resulted in vet bills of $250 and $300!  Glad we have pet insurance! Tests came back negative for parasites, etc.- it's hard to say what caused it, except the second time happened right after getting his rabies shot. Did any one else have reactions to the rabies shot?

One of our main issues now is excessive barking- we don't want to discourage him from barking altogether, but we also don't want him disturbing the neighbors. We leave him indoors if we have to go somewhere, and we call him inside if he starts barking when we're home. Someone suggested a collar that releases a natural citronella spray when they bark.

He also still sometimes gets too excited when playing and will try to bite us. He has torn holes in a few of my shirts. Now that he's bigger, it's getting a bit harder to handle him. I've tried the technique the puppy class trainer suggested (ignoring him) and it just doesn't seem to work. Does anyone have any suggestions to get him to stop biting??

Most of the time he is very sweet and calm, and he plays nicely with other dogs. We've taken him to the beach a few times, but he won't go near the water. When we get a really hot day with small waves, I think we'll carry him in. I wish we had a pool!

Happy summer everyone!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Maxwell turned 6 months old back on the 5th. He's really filling out this month. On June 7, he was 42 lbs, now on July 8th he's 48.8.

He's still very lean, and I'm happy with the way he looks and the way he feels when I put hands on him. Yesterday he got a bath and when he's soaking wet he looks nice and trim. Now his fur is so fluffy that he looks much rounder than I know he is.

Still eating Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy formula, eating 3.5 cups spread over 3 feedings. He's positive that we're starving him.

We've begun to enter the teenage stage based on his behavior lately. Here's hoping he works it out soon.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

wrong thread.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Zoey will turn 6 months on the 18th and I had her at the vet yesterday for chigger bites that ended up getting infected. She weighed 49lbs but has started to stretch out length wise. 

I have switched her to adult food and we actually cut down her food intake a bit because she was looking a little chunky. She has started to chew on more things, mainly sticks. I do feel sorry for her because we are moving tomorrow and she hasn't been getting the attention she deserves. That will all change soon. Here is hoping she adjusts well to the new house.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samoson is a few days past 6 mo ths now and growing into a handsome boy. Hes got a huge head and paws and a manly chest, hes very well built with good muscle tone now. Hes weighing in at 42 pounds, but hes not very tall yet, im waiting on his leg growth spurt soon. 
We are still working on his tummy issue, on and off GI problems, right now finishing up meds and then we will try a simple kibble. Fingers crossed!
He graduated his beginners class, now we move on to the advanced beginners, we love the training and hes a star pupil. We are starting to work really hard now om the off leash walks 
Hes a happy puppy, with a good off switch, amd my boyfriend and I are just loving him to bits! 
How are the other Jan goldens doing:wavey:


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Zoey has been doing well. She handled the move in stride. She already has her favorite place for naps etc. I think she has leaned out a little since switching her over to adult food. 

She is such a loving dog and has an obsession with my daughter who is 9 months. We have to keep their interaction limited and very supervised. My daughter gets excited for the puppy and starts squealing and laughing, which of course gets Zoey wound up. 

Other than that she has been great. Here is a fairly recent pic.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

GPHusker said:


> Zoey has been doing well. She handled the move in stride. She already has her favorite place for naps etc. I think she has leaned out a little since switching her over to adult food.
> 
> She is such a loving dog and has an obsession with my daughter who is 9 months. We have to keep their interaction limited and very supervised. My daughter gets excited for the puppy and starts squealing and laughing, which of course gets Zoey wound up.
> 
> Other than that she has been great. Here is a fairly recent pic.


So cute!  its fun seeing the pictures of the like ages! Fun to watch them grow up


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Taking Zoey in to get spayed next Wednesday the 14th. I would like to wait until after her first heat cycle but per our agreement with the breeder we need to get it done around the 7 month old time frame.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy is about a week past 7 months now. As of last week he weighed 60 lbs. His hair is getting thick, but people still often think he's a Lab. 

He's starting to get better coordinated and can get some speed when he's in the mood.


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy caught his first frisbee yesterday. He'd come pretty close recently -- timing wasn't quite there yet. The power went out yesterday and it was raining, but I was bored and hot so we went to the dog park for a while and he crossed the benchmark.
Now, if he wasn't so stubborn about playing dead....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Last Wednesday we had Zoey spayed. All is well and she bounced back quickly. She was 58lbs, I think she is going to be a big girl. She definitely isn't the least bit fat and is very muscular and lean looking which doesn't always show in pictures. Her hair makes her look thicker than she is. I feel sorry for her because of the cone of shame, but we can take that off tomorrow according to our vet.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

*samson is 7 months now*

Weighed samson today. Just 47pounds! He is growing very slow. Which is ok, guess is better for his bones in the long run  
Hes doing great, smarty in obedience classes, and loves his ball throws. We are working daily on off leash walks now, and heelwork. As we start advance adult obedience in sept. 
Hes only got a little teenage in him, started stealing things, but then brings them to use lol otherwise hes still his awsome, well mannered puppy. 
Here is he at the breeders 9 wks and just last week in the yard. 
How is everyones jan puppys doing:wave:


----------



## trisblou (Aug 25, 2013)

Aly. (Male, 7 month old, 71lb, 01/25/2013)
Beautiful and lovely pup, extremely friendly  
Aly, when he was 2 month old:















And now (6-7 month):


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

We had a puppy play date for Zoey this last week with another golden from her puppy class that is her best buddy. Those 2 are just cute. Its a male and they are like inseperable. Even when there are other dogs around they ignore them and just hang out. They even layed down side by side when they were tired. 

Good distraction for Zoey because she is in full teenage stage right now. We have been having problems keeping her in the house when our 10 month old daughter is up and playing on the floor. She wants to love on her so much that she ends up over doing it, constantly licking her face, knocking her over etc. I understand that will happen but it seems all her training has gone out the window when she see's our daughter. There have been days where she has been able to co-habitate with her but that is rare right now. Any suggestions? I have done everything I can think of.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

*samson growing up!*

Samson update 
Weighing in at 56 pounds, finally gaining weight steadily weekly now after his rounds of diarrhea as a puppy. I feel like hes growing slow and hope he gets a bit taller hes still kind of short i think.
Hes in his advanced obedience classes now, doing well he just loves to work! Hes got a best buddy from class named beau, hes a huge dog at 80 pounds, stilo going too. a rotti shepard dane mix! 
We are working hard on loosh leash training and off leash work, one day hell get it i hope! 

Overall hes a great buddy, and my boyfriemd and I are so glad we got him hes our whole life

We have created a cuddle monster, we cannot sit on the couch without him wanting up, on us lol. And hes my shadow i feel like i have a small golden attachments some days. 

Anyways just thought id check in on fellow jan babys:wavey:


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's Maxwell from this afternoon. Holding steady at 59-61 lbs, still lean under all that hair.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is Zoey from a couple weeks ago. Last time we weighed her she was 55lbs. She doesn't seem to be growing any taller but just filling out more. As you can see, my daughter loves her!


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy is almost 9 months. I haven't measured his height, but he's about the same height as most of the Goldens we see at the dog park. He is definitely taller than the ones I've seen at the dog shows. As of a couple days ago he weighs 67 lbs. He seems pretty skinny after a swim when his hair is plastered to his body. Here are a few pics from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I was looking at some of the other pictures showing the different stages and decided to put my own together. In my mind Rowdy hasn't changed much at all other than getting bigger. Wow, after looking at the little collage though....what a difference. He sure was funny looking around 5 months. 

Can't wait to see what he will look like when his adult coat comes all the way in.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

texasx96 said:


> I was looking at some of the other pictures showing the different stages and decided to put my own together. In my mind Rowdy hasn't changed much at all other than getting bigger. Wow, after looking at the little collage though....what a difference. He sure was funny looking around 5 months.
> 
> Can't wait to see what he will look like when his adult coat comes all the way in.
> View attachment 269146


Great pictures! Some of those remind me of Zoey. Zoey never really went through that awkward stage through. She filled out proportionately as she grew. 

I am amazed at how good Zoey is with our daughter. Zoey was laying by my feet as I was sitting in the recliner and my 11 month old daughter, who is standing but not walking yet stood up and repeatedly dove on Zoey's back and hugging her. Zoey just laid there. She even dove on her head once and still didn't budge. I have ZERO concern of Zoey ever biting her, she does lick her a lot though. But my daughter eggs her on. 

My daughter even crawls around banging things and throwing them to try to get Zoey to follow her, and then gets frustrated if she doesn't haha. It's pretty cute!


----------



## trisblou (Aug 25, 2013)

We are 8 month old now and it seems like Aly is going to be a huge dog  Approximately, his weight is near 83 lb. 
Photos were taken 7/09/2013
I caught him sleeping and made couple of pictures


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

*9 months old now*

Samsons growing up! 9 months now and i still remember the wiggly puppy we brought home, feels like just last week. Time sure flies
Hes growing slow, just 56 pounds. Im wondering if this is becuase we have some GI problems with him, on and off. And we had trouble keeping weight on him, but we seem to have FINALLY found a food the agees with with, fingers crossed! 
We are finishing our advance beginners obedience classes in the next few weeks. Looking for our next course i want to keep going, he loves to work, and the classes really keep our training on track. 
Anyways pics now! Enjoy :wave:


----------



## trisblou (Aug 25, 2013)

I decided to compare my hand to Aly's paw...


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

trisblou said:


> I decided to compare my hand to Aly's paw...


Oh my she is going to be a big girl.


----------



## trisblou (Aug 25, 2013)

GPHusker said:


> Oh my she is going to be a big girl.


Yeah, he is a big puppy  Funny story, people even go on the other side of a road because they are afraid of him. Every time, when they're doing it, I laugh deep inside of me, because he is sooo friendly, loving, and gentle 
Ali's weight for Oct 29 is 84,5 lb.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Just checking in to see how all the other January owners are doing! Zoey is soo much different than my first golden Jake. She is so calm compared to Jake. I couldn't even pet Jake without being nipped at etc for about 5 months. Zoey is a snuggler.

One odd thing with Zoey however is that she really likes sleeping outside. She spends the day outside in our fenced in yard during the day while we are at work. We let her in when we get home. The weird thing is almost every night now we will be in bed and around 2am every night she wants to go outside. She doesn't want back in. She just wants to sleep on our deck. It could be the cool weather because she loves it. She has always been a princess when it comes to the heat. We only keep our house at 68. 

She's always very good about wanting to go out to do her business, but seems to really love the outdoors. I am sure as she gets older this will change but for such a people oriented dog I thought it was a little weird she wanted outside every night. 

How are things going with everyone else? Any "unique" things your dogs are doing? Hope all is going well for everyone.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I got a couple more interesting speculations about Rowdy at the dog park over the past month or so. He was retrieving out of the pond for a couple of hours the other day. A lady, who'd been there for a while, walked by on her way out of the park and asked. " Hey, what kind of dog it that?"
I said, " He's a Golden Retriever."
She said. " Oh....I figured he must be a Lab since he likes water so much."
I said, " Heh.....Nope....Golden Retriever?" 

The other one was last week. A guy walks by *with his Golden Retriever* and asks if Rowdy is a Golden Retriever Pyrenees mix. 

At least these run-ins make for some funny stories.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samson is a week away from 10 months old now! 
Oh how fast they grow up  hes only 56 pounds now, but everyone keeps saying hes just growing slow! Lol big paws ajd big chest still. 
We call him wiggle jiggles, as that is what he does for 15 mims or more when we come home, a wiggleing jiggling prancing puppy. Who must must have a toy in his mouth to present us with, if he cant get a toy within reach he will grab anything he gets a panic look on his face if he cant find something! Goof  
He is the biggest love sponge of a dog ive ever met! He is a cuddle momster for sure. Must ge on our laps or legs really anythihg that fits most of him....im kind of glad hes not huge yet. He just waits in the morning after eating breakfast with a toy in his mouth stares at the couch like, " ok its cuddle time now, right" 
We just started feeding him raw food. As we had endless problems with kibble. So far amazing results! We are very hopeful! 
We just finished another obedience course, and we are starting a pre class for his good canine neigbour. 
In the new year we are starting puppy agility for fun and off leash work. Also his breeder is going to start some feild work with us hopefully come spring. Since its in his blood and comes from campion field dogs we really should introduce it to him! 
Heres some new pics of the little beast


----------



## trisblou (Aug 25, 2013)

Today we had funny situation with our neighbor. We was walking when he came to us and ask " Sorry, how old is your dog?" "9 month," I answered. " Sorry for asking, but I was curious is he a puppy, cause he has a puppy's face, but he is huge!" Haha. 
It is very windy in Toronto, and Ali decided to play with flying leafs. About an hour I was looking at him and relaxing. It is so peaceful when retriever is playing. 
Here is couple of pictures. First one is a "typical Ali" and the second - " Very serious boy" 
















And, of course, "Bed" time.


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

Zoey is the first female we have had. Ever since getting spayed she has been putting on weight. So I have been cutting back her food but it hasn't seemed to make a difference. When she went in to get spayed she was 60lbs. I have been feeding her 3 cups total for the day.

Any other females getting spayed and putting on weight?


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

Rowdy is getting close to the 1 year mark. I've been feeding him Diamond Large Breed Puppy ever since I brought him home at 8 weeks (continuing what the breeder had him on). I've read some negative stuff about the food, but he likes it and seems to have thrived on it so I never changed it out. 
The vet recommended that I keep him on puppy food until he is a year old. 
I just bought a new bag, and I figure it will run out in the next month or so. 
I'm planning on switching him over to one of the Pro Plan Selects when his Diamond gets low (making a gradual transition). 
I'm thinking of going with the Select All Life Stages Natural Turkey. He's never shown any propensity toward allergies or stomach issues so I don't expect to have any problems in that regard. 
I am curious if anyone has a better Pro Plan recommendation for Goldens....
I don't know what his current height is, but he is considerably taller than the Goldens I've seen at the dog shows. He weighs about 69 lbs and his coat seems to be coming in nicely so far.


----------



## trisblou (Aug 25, 2013)

Ali is 10 month old now  He is really big( 41 kg, but he is totally not overweight, vet checked) and healthy ( thanks God!) and loves to play with little kids.
Here is a pic I took after his walkies )


----------



## trisblou (Aug 25, 2013)

Ha-ha, It is really cold and snowy in Toronto. After the pick of winter storm, I noticed that the color of Ali's nose is changed and became little bit pinky. Juuuust a little bit. Right on the top  Looks soooo funny


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samson is just 2 weeks till his first year is over! Just checking in to see how the other jan puppy's are doing! 

Here he is my Ryan. Out in the trails today enjoying sunny winter


----------



## thePITman (Feb 18, 2013)

Our boy, Titan, turned 1 year old yesterday!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samson is one year now! He are the other jan babies?


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

That face!


----------



## trisblou (Aug 25, 2013)

*One year!*

Finally, Ali is one year old! 








Very gentle, super-sweet, very barky doggie. 
First day at home:








The same place but when he grew up( ****, this table is getting smaller!):








2 days ago: 









Happy birthday!


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I forgot to post on Rowdy's birthday (Jan 5). His coat is coming in pretty well, but he is shedding like crazy.


----------



## trisblou (Aug 25, 2013)

Hmm it's been awhile since I've posted Ali's photos here  I hope he finally got his full size!


----------

